# GRCA Specialty



## John Gassner

AKA the AndyAnnArleenBaitBevButchGerryJimJimJudyLeeMelanieMiriamSteve etc. trial.

Inquiring minds want to know.......what's the scoop?


----------



## 2goldens

I can give you the Open callbacks to land blind....23 called back
2,3,4,6,7,8,9,11,13,14,16,19,22,25,26,29,32,34,36,38,40,41,43


----------



## 2goldens

Qual, 64-5 scratches #3,#24,#33,#34,#38
40 called back to land blind.
1,4,6,7,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,25,27,28,29,30,31,35,36,40,41,43,44,45,46,50,
51,52,55,56,57,58,61,62,64

Sorry, no results from AM


----------



## Troopers Mom

Ok John, here is what I have right now.

Open callbacks to the 2nd:
1-3-4-6-7-8-9-11-13-14-16-19-22-25-26-29-32-34-36-38-40-41-43

I left before the 2nd series was completed so don't know the callbacks to the 3rd.

Qual callbacks to the 2nd:
1-4-6-7-8-9-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-22-25-27-28-29-30-31-35-36-40-41-42-43-44-45-46-50-51-52-55-56-57-58-61-62-64

Am did not finish today. They got through about 40 dogs.

For me, it was freezing cold, about 60 degrees I think. I left 101 degrees and to me this was a Phoenix winter day. Actually, it was very pretty and the area is beautiful.  Didn't see a single cactus anywhere.  Lots of little flying bugs in your face.

Arleen


----------



## John Gassner

Thanks guys! Just wondering if #2 is in or out? Your lists do not jive! Hoping Bait is still playing with the big dogs.


John


----------



## stevelow

Open callbacks to the water blind:

3,4,7,8,9,11,14,19,22,25,26,32,34,36


----------



## John Gassner

Thanks Steve, 

Good luck this week!


John


----------



## Jim Person

I don't have a catalog,so can anyone tell me if Rodger or Sue Armstrong are still playing or post up their running numbers. Thanks Jim


----------



## Troopers Mom

John Gassner said:


> Thanks guys! Just wondering if #2 is in or out? Your lists do not jive! Hoping Bait is still playing with the big dogs.
> 
> 
> John


John,

Bait went out in 1st series and #1 Cider made it to the second.


----------



## John Gassner

Way to go Cider! Good luck Arleen!


John


----------



## 2goldens

Jim Person said:


> I don't have a catalog,so can anyone tell me if Rodger or Sue Armstrong are still playing or post up their running numbers. Thanks Jim


AM #48, Qual #48, Same number in both. Derby #2


----------



## Troopers Mom

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning is a water double and a really tough looking one.

1-3-4-5-7-8-9-10-11-15-18

Today was beautiful and sunny. I don't have any current info on the other stakes but I'm sure others will post them.

Arleen


----------



## 2goldens

QUAL RESULTS 
25 made it through the land blind this morning...19 made it through the water blind this afternoon.

1,6,13,15,16,27,40,41,42,43,44,46,50,51,52,55,56,57,58


----------



## mbcorsini

Go Lief and Cody, I guess he can one arm handle.

Mary Beth


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

I don't have a catalogue but would love to know which dog's are called back in all stakes, especially the recent posting on derby.

Thanks

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Russ

Wayne Dibbley said:


> I don't have a catalogue but would love to know which dog's are called back in all stakes, especially the recent posting on derby.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wayne Dibbley


The running order is posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

Thanks Russ!

Wayne


----------



## stevelow

Open results:

1. Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH *** Medie Robinson
2. Trifecta's Gambler *** Carol Lilenfeld
3. ADIRONDAC CODE RED MH WCX *** Steve Low
4. Tiger Maple Of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson
RJ. Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey
J. Real Gold Wraith Hi-ki Diva *** Nick Staszko
J. Happydaugh's Top Gun MH *** Ann Strathern

Amateur has 10 dogs left to run the water blind tomorrow


----------



## Russ

Congratulations Steve


----------



## golden boy 2

derby

Derby - Tuesday - 18 Entries Judges: Mitch Brown - Boston, GA & Cindy Donahey - Putnam, CT
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 REAL GOLD BLACK NIGHT NYX JH Nicholas Staszko Nick Staszko 
2 Trifecta's Casual Attire Sue Armstrong Sue Armstrong/Rodger Armstrong 
3 Topbrass Chariot of Fire Jackie Mertens Jackie Mertens 
4 Trifecta's Place Your Bets lisa kane Lisa Kane Grace Mnondrosch 
5 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
6 Blazinlakes Smooth Operator Patricia Scribner Patricia Scribner 
7 Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted SH Laura Weinmann Laura Weinmann 
8 Topbrass Linekin's Riptide Cameron Clark Cameron Clark 
9 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
10 Adams Acres CADI Jeffery S Adams Jeff Adams 
11 Topbrass Razzmatazz JH WCX Arline Buchanan Arline Buchanan 
12 sunfire padraig of golden pond patrick mcGirr Terry McGirr/Patrick McGirr/Mary Couture 
13 Firemark's California Extract Patricia Scribner Patricia Scribner 
14 SHR Firemark We Have Ignition JH Diane & Steven Brunelle Steven Brunelle/Diane Brunelle 
15 Goldbriars Gator Raider Dorothea Wattleworth Dottie Wattleworth 
16 Goldriar's Hats Of To Tilley Richard & Connie Dresser Richard Dresser/Connie Dresser 
17 Topbrass Rye with a Splash Paul Zurka Linda A. Sperco/Paul T. Zurka 
18 Topbrass Southern Star *** Joe Kennedy Jeff Adams


----------



## golden boy 2

Amateur All-Age - Monday - 61 Entries Judges: Duncan Christie - Westport, MA & Margaret Brown - Boston, GA
DOW ended with 2. Starting with dog #2 (highlighted in yellow). 
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Topbrass Smooth as Silk MH*** medie robinson Medie Robinson 
2 Topbrass Caleb Connie Cleveland Jackie Mertens 
3 Goldbriars Copper Bullet Dorothea Wattleworth Joseph Wattleworth 
4 Ida Red's Lucy In The Sky, MH Susan Kuch Susan Kuch 
5 Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH*** Carey Phillips Carey Phillips 
6 Ida Red's Georgia Peach David & Ginny Dupont David Dupont 
7 Porjay's Vida Blue Streak Mark Isenberg Mark Isenberg 
8 Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Beverly Burns Bev Burns 
9 Firemark's Prayer Of Jabez Lee Nelson Lee Nelson 
10 Light Farm's Purdey Browne Tracey Miller Tracey Miller 
11 Ida Reds Roly Poly Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
12 Ali's Georgia Gentleman *** Pat Boteze Pat Boteze 
13 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams/Donna Williams 
14 Tiger Maple of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth A. Wilson 
15 Trifecta's For Keepsake lisa kane Grace Mondrosch 
16 Highland Wish Upon A Star MH Marshall & Paula Richard Marshall Richard 
17 Master's Love Em Or Leave Em** Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
18 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
19 UCDX HR Sand Dancer's XX MTB Ranger UDT SH WCX* Judith Chute Judith P Chute/Robert E Chute Jr 
20 Happydaugh's Top Gun MH WCX *** CCA Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
21 Dixie's Crimson Tide Butch Gregory Butch Gregory 
22 Cedarpond’s Skip Away Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
23 Lightfarms The Great Divide David Cheatham Dave Cheatham 
24 Trifecta's Lone Ranger Brian Huss Brian Huss 
25 Goldbriar's Wailin Willie Richard & Connie Dresser Connie Dresser 
26 Pebwin's Neon Morningstar CDX SH ** WCX CCA VCX Ginnie Pastor Ginnie Pastor/Dennis McConnell 
27 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley/John Gassner 
28 Lt. Farm Green Mountain Gold MH Paula & Marshall Richard Marshall Richard 
29 Bush Creek Hi Jinks*** Robert Dougherty Bob Dougherty 
30 Topbrass Joie de Vivre CDX, SH, WCX Susan Handelman Susan Handelman 
31 Choctaw's Golden Fireball SH CDX RE Harry Wert Harry Wert/Jack Cassidy 
32 Topbrass Highland's Class Act CDX MH NA NAJ RN WCX Arline Buchanan Arline Buchanan 
33 Tawny of Windswept SH Jane Kondracki Jane Kondracki 
34 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger John Baitinger 
35 Adirondac Code Red MH Stephen C Low Stephen C Low 
36 Peregrine Sky Streaker ** Katherine Yates Carey Phillips 
37 Sandhau's Suspend the Rules CDX, RN, MH Martha Cole Glenn Martha Cole Glenn 
38 REAL GOLD WRAITH HI-KI DIVA *** Nicholas Staszko Nick Staszko 
39 Trifecta's Gambler*** Carol and Robert Lilenfeld Carol Lilenfeld 
40 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes MH WCX *** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
41 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot Butch Gregory Butch Gregory 
42 Firemark Prepare for Takeoff UD MH*** Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
43 Ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
44 Light Farm's Cooper Robert & Kristine Tosadori Bob Tosadori 
45 Sans Peur Ms Ali Jean Louise *** Pat Boteze Pat Boteze 
46 trifecta This Spudz For You lisa kane Grace Mondrosch 
47 Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams/Donna Williams 
48 Teal Oak Pedal to the Medal,MH,TD,NA,NAJ Rodger Armstrong Rodger Armstrong 
49 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
50 trifectas bullet grace mondrosch Lisa Kane Grace Mondrosch 
51 Ponderosa's Little Hoss MH CD Joe Lescisko Joe Lescisko 
52 Ram River Rockin' Rudy David Cheatham Dave Cheatham 
53 Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
54 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Stephen C Low Stephen C. Low 
55 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Lanier Fogg Andy Whiteley 
56 Morningstar Apellation CDX SH *** WCX CCA VCX Ginnie Pastor Dennis McConnell/Ginnie Pastor 
57 Splashdown Blithe Spirit CDX, SH, WCX Susan Handelman Susan Handelman 
58 Bush Creek Jillian*** Robert Dougherty Bob Dougherty 
59 Happydaugh's A Cut Above ** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
60 Keeping Kellys Cool Butch Gregory Butch Gregory 
61 LightFarm Highland SassyLass Jennifer Adsit Jennifer Adsit


----------



## golden boy 2

Qualifying - Monday - 64 Entries Judges: Glenn Golden - Schodack Landing, NY & Carl Boteze - Edmeston, NY
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Gaylan's Gamblers Choice MH WCX ** Laura Higdon Patrick Daignault 
2 Sungold Stonewall Jackson SH Tim Wright Buck Shope/Tim Wright/Anthony Wright 
3 Blue Ribbon's Vinny The Enforcer SH Audrey Coleman Audrey Coleman 
4 Morningstar Maia Ginnie Pastor Ginnie Pastor/Dennis McConnell 
5 Master's Love Em Or Leave Em** Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
6 Happydaugh's A Cut Above ** Ann Strathern Ann Strathern 
7 Peregrine Sky Sailor, SH Katherine Yates Kathy Yates/Carey Phillips 
8 Ponderosa's Little Hoss MH CD Joe Lescisko Joe Lescisko 
9 LightFarm Highland SassyLass** Jennifer Adsit Jennifer Adsit 
10 Webshire's Road Trip MH Kurt and Donna Smollin Kurt Smollin 
11 TealOak's Weebe A Pistol, MH, RN, WCX Tom Lehr Tom Lehr/Megan Baker 
12 Tawny of Windswept SH Jane Kondracki Jane Kondracki 
13 Highland Wish Upon A Star MH Marshall & Paula Richard Marshall Richard 
14 Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams/Donna Williams 
15 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
16 Topbrass Highland's Class Act CDX MH NA NAJ RN WCX Arline Buchanan Arline Buchanan 
17 Duso's Bring Me A Dream Claudia Norton Claudia Norton 
18 Sunfire's Lacey of Notch Hill Chris Reynolds Chris Reynolds 
19 Splashdown Blithe Spirit CDX, SH, WCX Susan Handelman Susan Handelman 
20 Light Farm's Purdey Browne Tracey Miller Tracey Miller 
21 Lt. Farm Green Mountain Gold MH Paula & Marshall Richard Marshall Richard 
22 Millpond's Satin Finish SH WCX ** medie robinson Medie Robinson 
23 Sandhau's Suspend the Rules CDX, RN, MH Martha Cole Glenn Martha Cole Glenn 
24 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Jack Stevens Jack Stevens 
25 Topbrass Weebe A Little Rascal, MH,NA,RN,NAJ,WCX** megan baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
26 Neversink's Road to Belvedere,** James Drager Jim Drager 
27 Topbrass Southern Star *** Joe Kennedy Jeff Adams 
28 Trifecta's Ain't Miss Bee Haven lisa kane Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane 
29 Topbrass Joie de Vivre CDX, SH, WCX Susan Handelman Susan Handelman 
30 Topbrass Razzmatazz JH WCX Arline Buchanan Arline Buchanan 
31 Trifecta's Into Thin Air SH ** Samantha Thompson Sammie Thompson 
32 Duso's Off-Road Rally Susan Kuch Susan Kuch 
33 Master's Lil Bit Of Sunglow WC Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
34 Real Gold Tempus Fugit JH WCX Donna J Mages Donna J Mages 
35 Glenelm's Up The Pace UD MH Patricia Scribner Patricia Scribner 
36 Brassfire's Brass in Pocket, JH, WCX Miriam Wade Miriam Wade 
37 UCDX HR Sand Dancer's XX MTB Ranger UDT SH WCX* Judith Chute Judith P Chute/Robert E Chute Jr 
38 SR Topbrass Drake** MH WCX William Johnson, Jr. Bill Johnson 
39 Weebe OneTooMany, CDX, MH, MX, MXJ, RAE, NJP, WCX megan baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
40 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
41 Pebwin's Neon Morningstar CDX SH ** WCX CCA VCX Ginnie Pastor Ginnie Pastor/Dennis McConnell 
42 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger John Baitinger 
43 Ambertrail Rocket's Red Glare SH,CD,WCX,** Bruce and Audrey Coleman Audrey Coleman 
44 Trifecta's Lone Ranger Brian Huss Brian Huss 
45 Surf'n Turf Hit The Sauce Jack Joe Lescisko Joe Lescisko 
46 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams/Donna Williams 
47 Goldstar's Coming Around Again SH WCX Glenn Simonson Glenn Simonson/Ed Hurley 
48 Teal Oak Pedal to the Medal,MH,TD,NA,NAJ Rodger Armstrong Rodger Armstrong 
49 Trifecta's Place Your Bets lisa kane Lisa Kane Grace Mnondrosch 
50 Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet ** Martha Cole Glenn Martha Cole Glenn 
51 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
52 Chickasaw's Cody Harry & Bernadette Erickson Harry Erickson 
53 CTRL ALT DEL, SH, RA, NAJ, WCX megan baker Megan Baker/Tom Lehr 
54 HR, Beau Geste Ones Upon A Time, SH, WCX,. Charles & Joan Lanagan Charles Lanagan 
55 Topbrass Chariot of Fire Jackie Mertens Jackie Mertens 
56 HR Thornelea's Promises to Keep MH, WCX DonnaMae Morgan Donna Morgan 
57 Lightfarms The Great Divide David Cheatham Dave Cheatham 
58 Rippling Run Touch of Spice MH Peg Willbond Peg Willbond 
59 Gaylan's Royal Flush MH WCX ** Charles Mancuso Patrick Daignault 
60 Mystic Tronst Wonder Woman Whitney UD MH Samantha Thompson Sammie Thompson 
61 Ida Red's Lucy In The Sky, MH Susan Kuch Susan Kuch 
62 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Stephen C Low Stephen C. Low 
63 Otch Firemark Can't Say No MH Patricia Scribner Patricia Scribner 
64 Maggie Creek's All That Jazz JH WC Mary Beth Corsini Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Troopers Mom

Congratulations Steve & Cody on your 3rd place in the Open. Way to Go!!!!

Congrats to all placements in the Open. Great job.

Arleen & Gregg


----------



## Troopers Mom

Golden Boy 2, thanks for the listed names corresponding to the numbers. That was a lot of work. I do know there were 5 scratches in the Qual. Our dog, Bit, #33 in the Qual was one of them. She ran a qual on Fri in Portland, came into heat that evening, and obviously did not get on the plane with the rest of the dogs early the next morning. 

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom

stevelow said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1. Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH *** Medie Robinson
> 2. Trifecta's Gambler *** Carol Lilenfeld
> 3. ADIRONDAC CODE RED MH WCX *** Steve Low
> 4. Tiger Maple Of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson
> RJ. Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey
> J. Real Gold Wraith Hi-ki Diva *** Nick Staszko
> J. Happydaugh's Top Gun MH *** Ann Strathern
> 
> Amateur has 10 dogs left to run the water blind tomorrow


Steve, Who were the callbacks to the water blind in the AM. We are waiting to hear if Cider, #18 was called back. Can you post the callbacks? 
Thanks

Arleen


----------



## D Osborn

yeah Steve, and Cody and congrats to everyone!!!
Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Thanks, Steve & CONGRATULATIONS on your 3rd!

I was looking in the wrong place for results. Duh?


----------



## Judy Chute

stevelow said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1. Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH *** Medie Robinson
> 2. Trifecta's Gambler *** Carol Lilenfeld
> 3. ADIRONDAC CODE RED MH WCX *** Steve Low
> 4. Tiger Maple Of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson
> RJ. Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey
> J. Real Gold Wraith Hi-ki Diva *** Nick Staszko
> J. Happydaugh's Top Gun MH *** Ann Strathern
> 
> Amateur has 10 dogs left to run the water blind tomorrow


 
 Congratulations!!! Steve, Sally and "Cody"!! 

So great to meet them both  

Safe ride home...

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills

Way to go Steve and Cody and congratulations to all of those who placed or jammed!


----------



## dreamer2385

congrats to all,and Thank YOU for taking the time to fill us in, God Bless, ,,


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Steve, Sally, and Cody: Way to Go! 3rd in the Open

You too, Ann, nice Jam


----------



## SusanF

Ditto that...so thrilled for you! Open 3rd ! Pretty nice!
________
K75


----------



## mbcorsini

Congrads to all on thier placements. Way to go Elizabeth and Woodie. Everyone have a safe trip home and it was wonderful meeting everyone.

Mary Beth


----------



## dogcommand

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE AND CODY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is absolultely super news.

Janet


----------



## Janice Gunn

MEDIE AND SILK - way to go Ladies!

STEVE AND CODY - way to go Boys!

ELIZABETH AND WOODY - way to go team ! 

NICK AND DIVA - in there too!

All the above people have touched my life thru our own dogs......breeding,
training, puppies, etc. - that in itself is a prize 
Congrat's to you all.


----------



## Jim Drager

stevelow said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1. Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH *** Medie Robinson
> 2. Trifecta's Gambler *** Carol Lilenfeld
> 3. ADIRONDAC CODE RED MH WCX *** Steve Low
> 4. Tiger Maple Of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson
> RJ. Bro's Counterfeit Folly Gerald Bailey
> J. Real Gold Wraith Hi-ki Diva *** Nick Staszko
> J. Happydaugh's Top Gun MH *** Ann Strathern


Steve, 

Thanks for posting this...it was a pleasure to see you and your wife Sally. Congrats on your placement!

The open was well run, strong tests, and some awesome work. Congrats to Medie for the win, and to all the placements.

Also thanks to those who contributed money to our fun - fund raiser for the Zeke Cancer fund of the GR Foundation and to Samantha Thompson for the lead gift of $1,000! We're close to $2500 in donations--if anyone cares to contribute, let me know!

Best regards, 

Jim Drager


----------



## Bob Meier

Congratulations to all who finished and especially Elizabeth Wilson and Woody for a 4th in the Open. Way to go gang!


----------



## jgrammer

Just wondering if anyone had any word on the derby today?

And congrats to all who placed. Nice job.

Jean


----------



## joekennedy

Absolutely dieing to hear the results of the Q and Derby. Any word?

Many thanks, Joe Kennedy.


----------



## John Gassner

joekennedy said:


> Absolutely dieing to hear the results of the Q and Derby. Any word?
> 
> Many thanks, Joe Kennedy.


I know what you mean Joe, I about died when I heard how the Amateur ended.


John


----------



## Jim Drager

John Gassner said:


> I know what you mean Joe, I about died when I heard how the Amateur ended.
> 
> 
> John


How'd it end??


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Soooooooooooooo, John? How did it end? Inquiring mind with pompoms ready.
Suzanne B


----------



## golden boy 2

A 8 month old Lab won the Amateur, hard to explain but it happened.


----------



## Paula Richard

Here are the official placements:

Am:

1st Light Farm Cooper Bob Tosadori
2nd: Real Gold Wraith Hi Ki Diva Nick Staszko
3rd: Goldbriar's Wailin Willie Connie Dresser
4thTrifecta's Gambler Carol Lilenfeld
RJ Pebwin's Neon Morningstar Ginnie Pastor & Dennis McConnell
Jams:34, 53

Qualifying:

1st: Gaylan's Gamblers Choice MH **H Pat Daignault/O Laura Higdon, Gayle Watkins
2nd: Highland Wish Upon a Star MH *** Marshall Richard 
3rd: Topbrass Chariots of Fire Jackie Mertens
4th: Topbrass Highlands Class Act Arline Buchanan
RJ: Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Melanie Foster (under 2 yo) 
Jams: 15,27,41,42,43,44,50,51,56,57,58

Congratulations to all

Paula


----------



## Paula Richard

Derby Placements:

1st: Goldbriar's Gator Raider Dottie Wattleworth
2nd: Topbrass Southern Star *** Jeff Adams
3rd: Topbrass Razzmatazz Arline Buchanan
4th: Trifecta's Place Your Bets: Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch
RJ: Adams Acre CADI Jeff Adams
Jams: 5,8,9


Those young dogs did some awesome work. Great swimmers. A very talented group. 

Congratulations,

Paula


----------



## joekennedy

Here is some limited info I just heard - I'm sure someone will post a full listing today:

Q - #27 - Jam 

Derby - #15 - 1st Place (Dottie W.)
#18 - 2nd Place 
#10 - JAM


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to all who placed in the Am, Qual and Derby!

Sorry we were not there to the finish. Cody apparently injured his back in the Open water series. After taking the third in the Open, and doing very well in the Amateur water blind, he could hardly walk Wednesday morning. We are hoping that it is a nerve injury which will improve with time, but he is still hurting this morning.


----------



## Becky Mills

Oh my goodness, Steve, please keep us updated on Cody and give him a get well hug (a gentle one) from us.
Take Care,
Becky

And a HUGE congratulations to all who won or placed!!!


----------



## Paula Richard

Prayers sent to Cody for a quick recovery. Keep us posted. 

Sincerely,

Paula


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Hopefully its just a pulled muscle or something similar, Steve. May he be training in 10 days!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

I am just wondering if anyone felt cheap.

If so, blame it on the tequila as the dogs did some nice work.

Randy


----------



## Russ

Big Congratulations to my little buddy (budette?) with a RJ in the Qual. 

Mel did all right, too


----------



## Jim Drager

Congrats to the Qual and Derby Placements.
Esp to Gayle Watkins---you have to be proud! A well deserved win...your first series was just perfect.
Esp to My doggie wife (always a story), Ginnie for her RJ in the AM!!!Way to go!

Jim


----------



## Guest

Steve so sorry to hear about Cody Prayers are sent from AZ


----------



## Jim Drager

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> I am just wondering if anyone felt cheap.
> 
> If so, blame it on the tequila as the dogs did some nice work.
> 
> Randy


Well, no one felt cheap for the accomplishments of the dogs...we saw some great tests and some SPECTACULAR work! I love watching the best Goldens in the Nation do some tremendous work...its an annual highlight.

But, there may be some pictures floating about that we may feel just a teennsie cheap about!

Jim


----------



## dogcommand

I hope that everyone will say a prayer and think good thoughts for Steve Low's dog
Cody. I talked to Steve today and it appears that Cody is one sick fellow. No diagnosis yet but he was not doing well this morning.

The whole crew here in Montana are pulling for you Cody, Steve and Sally!

Janet


----------



## dixidawg

Jim Drager said:


> Well, no one felt cheap for the accomplishments of the dogs...we saw some great tests and some SPECTACULAR work! I love watching the best Goldens in the Nation do some tremendous work...its an annual highlight.
> 
> But, there may be some pictures floating about that we may feel just a teennsie cheap about!
> 
> Jim


Ditto that!. I gunned for both days of the Hunt test. Master on Friday and JH land on Saturday. Saw some very,very good work!


----------



## Becky Mills

dogcommand said:


> I hope that everyone will say a prayer and think good thoughts for Steve Low's dog
> Cody. I talked to Steve today and it appears that Cody is one sick fellow. No diagnosis yet but he was not doing well this morning.
> 
> The whole crew here in Montana are pulling for you Cody, Steve and Sally!
> 
> Janet


Steve, Miss Sally and Cody,
Your Southwest Georgia fans are saying their best prayers for you. Please keep us posted - we're pulling hard for you.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Andy Carlson

Congratulations to Connie and Willie and Dottie and Gator!!

Andy


----------



## splashdash

Congrats to Bob Tosadori and Cooper on the Amateur win! Our Cooper pup, KC, has been rooting for him every trial he runs!


----------



## Miriam Wade

dogcommand said:


> I hope that everyone will say a prayer and think good thoughts for Steve Low's dog
> Cody. I talked to Steve today and it appears that Cody is one sick fellow. No diagnosis yet but he was not doing well this morning.
> 
> The whole crew here in Montana are pulling for you Cody, Steve and Sally!
> 
> Janet


Those of you who know Steve & Sally know that Cody & Pilot are their kids. Doing well in trials has nothing to do with status. They train & trial because they know how much Cody & Pilot love it. They have the best of both worlds: birds, daily setups and lots of love & sleeping on the bed. If this sounds syrupy-it's not meant to be. 

Cody is at Tufts having a complete workup. This may be something more serious than an injury.

Please pray for Cody. He's a very, very special dog. 

Prayers Up From Vermont-

M


----------



## stevelow

Thank you all for your concern for Cody.

He ran a very nice Open water mark series Tuesday afternoon, and then a really great water blind in the Am. He clowned around as usual at the ribbon ceremony for the open, and had his picture taken

Wednesday we got up with high expectations for the Am water marks, and found Cody in extreme pain, and hardly able to walk. A very capable vet here at Sturbridge, MA did an initial workup, found an elevated white blood count, and suspected an inflamation or infection. Rimadyl and antibiotics did not help. Today she took a series of x-rays which appeared normal. She then referred us to the Tufts Vet School. We left him there tonight for a complete workup, starting with an ultrasound. The admitting vet there pretty much ruled out an injury. She suspects a severe infection, either tick borne or meningitis, or, worst case a tumor near the spine.

We hated to leave him there, and hope and pray for better news tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Carlson

I hope you will have good news tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Steve, my thoughts are with you, Sally and Cody. I trust there will be a quick and successful rebound on Cody's part. I'm sure its awfully scary!


----------



## SusanF

Steve and Sally,
Prayers for a quick recovery for the Cody-Man. He is some special guy!
________
IFA ADVICE


----------



## golden boy 2

What a great trial for Rugby pups, Open winner and second. Amateur winner and 4th place ,plus other jams and Qual placement.


----------



## Jim Drager

Steve and Sally,

You and Cody are in my thoughts and prayers...I just know that he'll be just fine...I can feel it...hang in there, and keep us posted.

Tell Sally, that I was honored to meet her at the Open...that is one great lady.

Jim


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Posted by *Jim Drager:*

But, there may be some pictures floating about that we may feel just a teennsie cheap about!


*Did this have anything to do with a kilt being worn for the first series of the Master? *


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Many concerns for Cody. Steve I hope all is well.

Congrats for all the dogs and handlers.

Hand


----------



## Howard N

> She suspects a severe infection, either tick borne or meningitis, or, worst case a tumor near the spine.


Steve, this is really bad news. I hope the best for Cody and pray he's back with you shortly.


----------



## Miriam Wade

It's hard to post anything while still waiting to hear about Steve's Cody :-(, but...

...I wanted to mention a dog in the Q. SPECTACULAR work by so many dogs. The judges didn't set up anything to make anybody feel cheap in the morning!  What nice guys to run under & I really appreciate being able to run by dog in the last series.(I-not the dog-messed up on my land blind. What a shocker! I think I could have Dave Rorem pulling his hair out trying to teach me how to handle!). It really was a great experience.

There are so many dogs to mention from every stake, but one dog belongs to someone I know from running HTs with Kate. Donna Morgan has a 100% bench bred dog, Frost, who she entered in the Q. Donna and Frost had never seen a FT, but Frost has been running HTs & obedience & is a Master Hunter. To quote Donna-she expected Frost to be comedic relief! The first series was a very challenging in line triple and Frost stomped on every mark. He then ran a very credible land blind. The water blind was not for the faint of heart & Frost did an amazing job. He wasn't on the bubble-he showed he could make the long swim.

The water series definitely provided answers & Frost did need a little help from Donna, but it wasn't from a lack of courage or desire. When all was said & done...

...he jammed the Q!!!

Congratulations Donna & Frost!!!

M


----------



## dr_dog_guy

That is a great story, Miriam. Reminds me of Jean von Barby's dog jamming in 2001 or 2002. Nice to see a retriever retrieve!


----------



## Bait

Just gotta say, "Nice Job" to Yankee Golden Retriever Club. (and Southern Berkshire) They put on an excellent Specialty. Lots of hard working people, who aim to please. Arline Buchannanon, Paula & Marshall Richard, Diane & Steve Brunelle, Mark Isenberg, Nick Stazsco, just to name a few. I know I'm leaving people out because their were a bunch of them, and I suck remembering all the names. But, ALL these people worked long days without ever losing their Work ethics, smiles, and, "we want everybody to have a good time" attitudes. It was fun hooking up with some of the people we've met over the years, (and only get to see once in a blue moon. Y'all know who you are.), and also, meeting some new ones who we hope to run into again. There's Butch Gregory, real good guy, Arleen (Troopers Mom) and Gregg, (who, just like in Seattle, you couldn't wipe the smile off his face with sandpaper) Hornby, came all the way from Arizona and brought a small group with them. And, I was actually on good behavior and didn't get food on any of them. We'll try harder next time. And, thanks to Tom & Megan for bringing the bibs anyway. Chris and Brian Braswell came in from the Pacific Northwest. Was glad to finally meet them, hoping that's not the last time. Don't know if Rich and Connie Dresser get on this forum ,but I really enjoyed rubbing elbows with them, as well. (Hoping I can get Connie to show me how to run a water blind like she and her Willie ran in the AM.) And who can forget James Dean, the owner of the property for the FT. NICE PLACE! Can't thank a guy enough for the use of that place! Let's see, what else? The Judges were great! the tests were great. The photographers were great, and really knew what they were doing. Wasn't their first time! 
Then, there's a friend of mine Brian Huss, who we talked into coming with his first FT dog, Trifecta's Lone Ranger- Cody. He got the oppurtunity to show himself he belongs here, running FT's by making a good showing in the AM, and JAM ing the Q. Was good to see. Brian and I owe a lot to Randy Bohn @ Rammin' Retrievers for banging his head against the wall trying to teach us how to play this game. I prolly left somebody out, but the weeks kind of a blurr now. Getting packed for Montana. Was supposed to leave after work today, but had a "check engine light" on this a.m. had to take my truck to get worked on. She's ready now.
Thanks to everybody. Kathy and I had a great time. And, CONGRATS to all who placed, finished, and heck, ................who played! See Y'all next time.


----------



## Judy Chute

..goodness  

Just home from camp and so shocked to see this about "Cody". Lots of good wishes and hugs to him.... 

Hope to see an update soon....with diagnosis...and some good news. Very scary..

Best..

Judy


----------



## sterregold

There was no feeling cheap after that 4th series in the Open. It was one hell of a test and the dogs showed just how good a good Golden is. Those points were well earned!!!

A big congrats to Medie and Her Silkness on an amazing job. I could hardly keep my butt in my chair watching her beeline out to that final mark. It was AWESOME!! You girls ROCK!

The fluffy dogs and I had a great time watching some terrific dog work. The camaraderie at these tests was wonderful to see and it was great to meet many of you folks for the first time and see old friends.

P.S. Steve and Sally--good thoughts heading out for the curly old guy.


----------



## Bait

sterregold said:


> The camaraderie at these tests was wonderful to see and it was great to meet many of you folks for the first time and see old friends.
> 
> P.S. Steve and Sally--good thoughts heading out for the curly old guy.


Oops. Forgot to mention Shelly. Great meeting you too. Hafta come up and do some Goose hunting with you.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Gregg and I would like to thank everyone with the Yankee Golden Retriever Club for putting on a wonderful Specialty. The grounds were beautiful, the tests were extremely challenging, and there were a lot of very talented dogs. I didn’t get to meet everyone but the workers that stand out in my mind were Arline Buchanan and Paula Richard. You guys did a fantastic job and everything ran so smoothly. We hated relinquishing the derby trophies from last year but I will have to say that they couldn’t have gone to a more deserving dog and handler. Dottie Wattleworth and Gator did some excellent work on some extremely difficult setups for the derby. Rebel, last year’s winner, got to be the test dog for the 4th series and it was not easy. Fortunately, he did it with style and grace. It was so much fun meeting people from the RTF forum; like Kathy & John Baitinger, Miriam Wade, Diane & Steve Brunelle, Melanie Foster, Andy Whitely. There are so many others that I don’t want to slight but the trip home was long and arduous and fatigue has really set in. I also would like to mention that Medie Robinson and Silk who won the Open were great and did an outstanding job, as well as Medie being a really nice lady. I brought a camera but was so enthralled by it all that I forgot to take pictures. I did, however, get a picture of Bait at the banquet. When things settle down here I will post it. It wasn’t nearly as bad as we were led to believe, but everyone came prepared as you will see in the picture. Again, thanks to everyone. Hoping we hear good news on Steve Lowe’s Cody real soon. Very nice people. 

Arleen


----------



## sterregold

Bait said:


> Oops. Forgot to mention Shelly. Great meeting you too. Hafta come up and do some Goose hunting with you.


Ha ha! Well there are plenty of sky rats to shoot!! I knew I was getting closer to home once I saw those v-formations and cornfields full of black blobs!


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait said:


> Just gotta say, "Nice Job" to Yankee Golden Retriever Club. (and Southern Berkshire) They put on an excellent Specialty. Lots of hard working people, who aim to please. Arline Buchannanon, Paula & Marshall Richard, Diane & Steve Brunelle, Mark Isenberg, Nick Stazsco, just to name a few. I know I'm leaving people out because their were a bunch of them, and I suck remembering all the names. But, ALL these people worked long days without ever losing their Work ethics, smiles, and, "we want everybody to have a good time" attitudes. It was fun hooking up with some of the people we've met over the years, (and only get to see once in a blue moon. Y'all know who you are.), and also, meeting some new ones who we hope to run into again. There's Butch Gregory, real good guy, Arleen (Troopers Mom) and Gregg, (who, just like in Seattle, you couldn't wipe the smile off his face with sandpaper) Hornby, came all the way from Arizona and brought a small group with them. And, I was actually on good behavior and didn't get food on any of them. We'll try harder next time. And, thanks to Tom & Megan for bringing the bibs anyway. Chris and Brian Braswell came in from the Pacific Northwest. Was glad to finally meet them, hoping that's not the last time. Don't know if Rich and Connie Dresser get on this forum ,but I really enjoyed rubbing elbows with them, as well. (Hoping I can get Connie to show me how to run a water blind like she and her Willie ran in the AM.) And who can forget James Dean, the owner of the property for the FT. NICE PLACE! Can't thank a guy enough for the use of that place! Let's see, what else? The Judges were great! the tests were great. The photographers were great, and really knew what they were doing. Wasn't their first time!
> Then, there's a friend of mine Brian Huss, who we talked into coming with his first FT dog, Trifecta's Lone Ranger- Cody. He got the oppurtunity to show himself he belongs here, running FT's by making a good showing in the AM, and JAM ing the Q. Was good to see. Brian and I owe a lot to Randy Bohn @ Rammin' Retrievers for banging his head against the wall trying to teach us how to play this game. I prolly left somebody out, but the weeks kind of a blurr now. Getting packed for Montana. Was supposed to leave after work today, but had a "check engine light" on this a.m. had to take my truck to get worked on. She's ready now.
> Thanks to everybody. Kathy and I had a great time. And, CONGRATS to all who placed, finished, and heck, ................who played! See Y'all next time.


Bait:

Thanks for your kind words. You were the best!!! Arline and I were happy to have finally met you. Kathy: How do you do it? (Just kidding). 
Thanks for bringing your 4-wheeler and trailer. It was a great help in moving things along. 

It was nice meeting a lot of new people. Many are RTFers. Glad that Arleen enjoyed our neck of the woods. 

Thanks to everyone that *helped* out in running this big event especially my buddy Mark Isenberg. Great marshal. It was appreciated.

Paula


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

congratulations Dottie in the derby, and Connie Dresser in the Am! Goldbriar!

Way to go Jeff Adams to, great work!

All the best

Wayne


----------



## stevelow

We visited Cody at Tufts last night. There are some signs of improvement. The ultrasound found that his prostate is enlarged, but not terribly large, and without any masses. There was no evidence of cancer, but this can not be ruled out completely. The best guess is some tick-borne disease; however the tests for these diseases are not always conclusive, and there are many false negatives.

We had a call from Tufts this morning; he is eating, and was able to get up for the first time since Wednesday morning, but he is still very weak on his hind legs. He is allergic to doxycycline, so they have him on two other antibiotics, on IV hydration, and his temperature has returned to normal.

We will visit him at 1 PM, and are very anxious to see if he has improved any further.

It is hard to imagine Cody running so well in the Open on Tuesday, then doing a great water blind in the Amateur, and then being so sick Wednesday morning. I have been told that TBD can have that rapid an onset.

Thanks to all of you who have sent such kind messages, either here on RTF or by e-mail.


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
If it helps at all, and I hope it does, our hearts, minds and prayers are with you and Miss Sally 100%. I celebrated with you when I heard about your Open third and was and still am horrified by Cody's sudden illness. I know you're worn out and tired of talking and thinking about it but if you can make yourself, we sure would appreciate it if you'd post after your 1:00 PM visit.
Please give the Cody man a huge hug for all of us and save one for yourself and Miss Sally.
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Paula Richard

Becky Mills said:


> Steve,
> If it helps at all, and I hope it does, our hearts, minds and prayers are with you and Miss Sally 100%. I celebrated with you when I heard about your Open third and was and still am horrified by Cody's sudden illness. I know you're worn out and tired of talking and thinking about it but if you can make yourself, we sure would appreciate it if you'd post after your 1:00 PM visit.
> Please give the Cody man a huge hug for all of us and save one for yourself and Miss Sally.
> Take Care,
> Becky and Hoss


I feel the same. That would be nice to hear from you sometime after your visit.

Best Wishes,
Paula


----------



## Judy Chute

I, too, agree with Paula and Becky...it would be great to hear an update after your visit to "Cody"....tell him we are all pulling for him to get well ASAP. 

Loads of hugs to him..

Hoping for more good news..

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom

This is Bait's table at the banquet. See, all nice and clean, but everyone was prepared. From left to right are: Steve Brunelle, Kathy Baitinger, Diane Brunelle, and of course, Bait. 

Arleen


----------



## stevelow

We just got back from visiting Cody at Tufts. They are taking very good care of him, but he acts very depressed because we left him there. He acts a bit brighter, and he is able to get up by himself. His appetite is good, but he is still weak on his hind legs. He is on Baytril and Amoxicillin, and his temp is now normal. They will just observe him for the next 24 hours to give the antibiotics a chance to work. The tick panel results should be back by Monday, but may not be conclusive. TBD is still the best guess. If he does not improve by Monday further tests will be in order.

Thank you all for your concern and caring.


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
Thank you so much for making the effort to post - I know it is rough.
I'm gonna take the fact he can get up by himself as a good thing.
Also the fact he is depressed because you are having to leave him - that means he knows enough to know what is going on.
We'll keep the prayers coming and the pom poms shaking.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Troopers Mom

Steve,

So very good to hear that Cody is improving. Very scary ordeal. We are all praying for his quick and complete recovery so you can get to your Texas training group soon. 

Gregg & Arleen


----------



## Guest

Hi Steve,

Just wanted to let you know we're pulling for you, Sally & Cody... Lots of prayers coming from Georgia.

-Kristie


----------



## Judy Chute

..Steve and Sally, 

Thanks so much for taking the time to post the update..very glad to hear from you. Temps down!..a very good thing  

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Hang in there, Steve. I've got the gold and black brigade crossing fingers and toes, wagging tails and barking a cheer. TBD may be a good thing only becuase its treatable as opposed to some of the awful alternatives. Best to you and Sally and Cody and Pilot.


----------



## stevelow

Latest update on Cody: He is still at Tufts, and there is little change since yesterday. He is able to get up on his own, but is very weak on his hind legs. He is eating well. His temperature is now normal; he is on two antibiotics and pain medication.

He is scheduled for an MRI tomorrow, which may give us some answers. The two possibilities are still TBD or some spinal problem, either an injury or worst case, a tumor.

We are still hoping and praying for a rapid recovery.


----------



## Judy Chute

...thank you for posting an update, Steve.. Chin up ... (smile) 

Hugs to both you and Sally...and "Cody" of course. 

Judy


----------



## jgrammer

Sending good thoughts Cody's way. Hoping for the best with the MRI. Jean


----------



## stevelow

We just got back from visiting Cody at Tufts and consulting with the veterinarians there. For the first time since the onset, he was really glad to see us, and was able to walk on the slippery hospital floor without help. We took him out on the lawn, and he really enjoyed that. He is still very weak, especially on his hind legs, but much better.

In view of his improvement, the vets recommended, and we agreed, to put the MRI off another day. Possibly the antibiotics will do their job without any invasive procedures. For the MRI he would have to be anesthesized for 2-4 hours, which we would like to avoid if possible.

We are hoping for a good report in the morning, and will see him in the afternoon.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Steve,

I am so thrilled to hear your report of tonight! I was so happy to meet you and Sally and the "kids" at the Specialty and we are really praying for Cody. I just can't believe how well he was when I saw him and how sick he was the next morning! Please continue to keep us posted.

Diane Brunelle


----------



## Paula Richard

Steve:

Glad that he is improving. Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery.

Paula


----------



## dr_dog_guy

We're still pulling for him, Steve. Better news tomorrow is my hope.


----------



## SusanF

Glad to hear that he is feeling better. Give him a big kiss on the lips from me 
________
Eugene bordinat


----------



## Howard N

Steve, glad Cody continues to improve. Hope he's outa there and mending at home real quick.


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Morning, Steve and Sally! Great update.....  

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade

Steve & Sally-

Here's hoping Cody is feeling even better today & back on the couch soon. He's a good guy and you need him home!

M


----------



## stevelow

Latest update on Cody:

He has improved a little more since yesterday, acts brighter and walks better, but still very wobbly on his hind legs. He had another neurological evaluation today, and we agree with the neurologist that we should go on with an MRI, and a spinal tap. He is scheduled for both for tomorrow afternoon. We hope that whatever they find is something that can be fixed.

It is awfully lonesome at home without Cody.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Steve,
Thank you for keeping us posted....Cody is still at Tufts, I assume. He is is GREAT hands there. I hope the MRI tomorrow gives you some answers. Hugs and prayers for Cody from all here....and for you and Sally, too. 
Diane


----------



## Judy Chute

stevelow said:


> Latest update on Cody:
> 
> He has improved a little more since yesterday, acts brighter and walks better, but still very wobbly on his hind legs. He had another neurological evaluation today, and we agree with the neurologist that we should go on with an MRI, and a spinal tap. He is scheduled for both for tomorrow afternoon. We hope that whatever they find is something that can be fixed.
> 
> It is awfully lonesome at home without Cody.



...whatever the problem is..just does not seem to want to go away easily does it  If they could just find out what it is...so to treat for specific issue and make the difference for him. 

So good to hear that he is "brighter"...that must be encouraging to you both. What a good boy..

Here's hoping for some news tomorrow ... so they can do whatever is needed to make him all better...

Judy


----------



## dogcommand

Hi Steve

Thanks for the update. I love your new avatar picture. Give the boy a pat from me.


----------



## Judy Chute

dogcommand said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Thanks for the update. I love your new avatar picture. Give the boy a pat from me.



Golden Retriever on a pedestal..place of honor !!!!


----------



## stevelow

Cody had his MRI and Spinal Tap at Tufts today. He came through the anesthesia well and was alert an hour later. The MRI found an enlargement under the spinal column, which could be either an inflammation, or a tumor. This is causing pressure on the spinal column and creating the pain and movement problem.

Tomorrow they will do an ultrasound needle biopsy on this area. We hope to get an answer from the biopsy and the spinal tap soon.

He is a pretty tough guy, and really wanted to go home tonight. We hope he can beat this.
I doubt that he will ever run any more trials, but we sure would like to have him around for a few more years.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Steve,

Thanks for posting the update. We will be praying for good results tomorrow. 

Gregg & Arleen


----------



## jgrammer

Steve, Sally and Cody,

Hoping for a good prognosis. Been there with the spinal MRIs and it is scary. Hope whatever it is that is causing the pressure can be alleviated and that Cody is with you for many more years. 

Jean


----------



## Annette

Steve I hope this is somethig that can be treated. Prayers and best wishes are on the way. At least now you know where the problem is. Now it can be identified.
Marie


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve, Miss Sally and Cody,
Y'all hang in there. We'll keep the prayers coming.
Hugs from Becky and Hoss


----------



## JusticeDog

Prayers for Cody and his Humans... Hang in there...


----------



## Jill Simmons

Best wishes to such a beloved& good dog.


----------



## D Osborn

Steve,
I will be thinking about you, and hoping this is something that can be managed!
Good luck, and give him a hug from SC.
Demi


----------



## Miriam Wade

Steve & Sally-

Here's hoping & praying that today's tests are the last piece in the puzzle and Cody's on the road to recovery. You need him home!!!

Take Care-

M


----------



## Judy Chute

...here is hoping (once again) that the ultrasound needle biopsy and spinal tap results show that this is a temporary issue...that there is a fix and "Cody" will be back to his old self soon. 

Don't rule out his working days yet!! The water was in stick ponds and you wonder if he got bumped by a log or limb...or climbing over that mess, water plants, too...caused trauma to the spine.. Lots of twisting and turning and lunging through it all. 

Tons of best wishes for good news..

Judy ..and Bob, too... (We are both hoping for good news for your boy.)


----------



## stevelow

I wish we had some good news today, but the needle biopsy was inconclusive. They will try again tonight. The neurologist could not find the right area which was shown in the MRI when he tried with ultrasound. Meanwhile his temperature is slightly elevated again. Tomorrow we will have to decide whether to give antibiotics a few more days, or to do a surgical biopsy.

Before the procedure today, we had him outside in the grass, and he was more alert, and walking a bit better. If this continues we are leaning toward giving it more time rather than surgical intervention.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Steve,
Thanks for the update. I wish it were more conclusive news, for your sake. Not knowing is so very hard. We'll be praying for you here. Maybe tomorrow you'll have more answers.
Our best to you and Sally.
Diane


----------



## Becky Mills

What Diane said. I'm about to wear this mouse out clicking on for updates.
Hang tough, we're pulling for you.
Hugs from Becky and Hoss


----------



## Judy Chute

..thank you for taking the time for us all, Steve.. Sounds like taking "Cody" outside was a good thing!  He must have loved the fresh air and grass.."normal" stuff!

Please tell him how much we all care about and love him ..and are all pulling for him to get well soon. 

Judy


----------



## T-Pines

Steve,
Just wanted you to know that we are pulling for you and Cody. Hope he keeps improving.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## Paula Richard

I hope today brings better news!!

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade

Paula Richard said:


> I hope today brings better news!!
> 
> Paula


Ditto!

And Steve & Sally-I hope you won't mind my telling Paula that I love the new avatar. Is that Staaaaah??

M


----------



## Paula Richard

Yes that is Miss Staah!! She is Cody's half sister. Same sire. 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute

Paula Richard said:


> Yes that is Miss Staah!! She is Cody's half sister. Same sire.
> 
> Paula



Why is she not on her pedestal???  ... (see Steve's Avatar)


----------



## Judy Chute

Judy Chute said:


> Golden Retriever on a pedestal..place of honor !!!!



..bump..........


----------



## bgregory

Just now getting caught up on the work I missed from the trip so I'm checking the forum and just now learning about Cody. As everyone is, I'm hoping and praying for a speedy recovery.

Thanks to everyone that worked the trial. It was a long haul from Alabama but well worth the trip. I put a lot of faces with names and met some great people. 

Yall come to Alabama to run some trials and look me up. Thanks again and Roll Tide,

Butch Gregory


----------



## stevelow

Cody came home tonight. He is still in pain and not moving very well. However he is much happier and more comfortable at home.

We still don't have a real diagnosis. From Tufts documents:

Final Diagnoses: lumbosacral luxation, reactive lumbosacral junction.
Differential Diagnoses: discospondylitis, other infection, neoplasia, trauma (old with fracture?)

The MRI found "serious changes at the lumbosacral junction, suggestive of a luxation of the spine. The most likely diagnosis would be some type of infection of this area with secondary bone weakness and luxation.

They were unable to get a needle biopsy of the affected are; they did get a sample of an adjoining lymph node, which was reactive-meaning that it is inflamed and responding to whatever the cause is, but didn't show any obvious bacteria or cancerous cells. 

They also did an MRI of the brain, which was normal. The spinal tap showed csf levels which may or may not be indicative of mild infection or inflammation. There were no infectious organisms present. His temp and white blood count, which were high, are now normal. He will continue on antibiotics at home.

We hope he will continue to improve over the weekend. Monday we may go back to Tufts for further evaluation, or if he continues to improve, we will head for Texas.


----------



## D Osborn

Steve, 
I know he will continue to improve with you guys to take care of him!
Good luck, and have a restful weekend!


----------



## Judy Chute

..thank you, Steve.. Cody must be so happy to be home..and will relax and rest so much better, as will you and Sally. Will watch for more news as it goes... 

You are a great friend to share all this with us..

Judy


----------



## stevelow

Paula, Cody's sister Staaaah does belong on a pedestal! Great avatar! We couldn't afford a pedestal for Cody, so he had to sit on a stump.


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
Well, the diagnosis (or lack of) with all those multisyllable words has my poor little ignorant brain befuddled. The best I can tell they just aren't sure. But it doesn't sound like he has cancer. So as far as I'm concerned the antibiotics and more importantly, the care and love you and Miss Sally give him, are going to work miracles. For my part I'm gonna keep praying my Southern Baptist prayers and look forward to positive news as he improves. 
If I got this all wrong I'm truly sorry. But that's my take on it.
And don't count out what these stoic four legged young uns can do with less than perfect bodies. Goodness knows Hoss hasn't accomplished anything compared to Cody but I think he has done pretty darn good considering all the stuff that's wrong with him. I don't even want to think what an MRI of his bony parts would look like. 
Now, you and Miss Sally please take care of yourselves, too, cause you have been through an awful time. And thank you so much for keeping your fan club informed.
Hugs from Becky and Hoss


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Steve,
So glad Cody is home with you. It's frustrating not to have a definative diagnosis, but the fact that cancer is ruled out is very good. I know he will continue to improve now that he's at home with you and Sally. Keep us posted....and have a safe trip.
Diane


----------



## Howard N

I'm glad he's home Steve. Let's hope he continues to get better. It would be nice if they'd said something besides "other infection." 

You take good care of him.


----------



## Paula Richard

Steve

Thanks for the update. The best medicine for him is to be home with you and Sally. I'm sure it will help him mentally. 

Both Cody and Staah belong on pedestal for all the joys they have given us. Actually Star thinks she is always on a pedestal. She is a queen for sure!! 

Becky; i didn't know that Hoss had health issues - how sad. They usually don't know the difference - business as usual with them.

Butch, it was nice to have met you as well at the specialty.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute

stevelow said:


> Paula, Cody's sister Staaaah does belong on a pedestal! Great avatar! We couldn't afford a pedestal for Cody, so he had to sit on a stump.


Oh.......I thought a stump IS the Golden Retriever Pedestal of choice !!! ....for appropriate picture taking, sometimes with a ribbon!  

Usually one just about everywhere we go! ...or a bale or roll of hay will also do nicely! ....well...the "girls" come with an imaginary "pedestal" ..that's how it should be  

Hope you both get some "leaf peeping" in ..colors are starting to appear!

Very good that your "family" is together this weekend  

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade

Sorry to be a late poster. Foliage is just incredible here today and it's a nice cool day to put a chicken & apple pies in the oven. Wish you lived close enough to come for dinner!

Being home is THE best medicine for Cody... ...& for you! 

I hope he continues to improve & is on the road to Texas.

Take Care-

M


----------



## RemsBPJasper

Just catching up with the news about Cody. Still praying for a full recovery and a healthy dog at the end of this. 

Kourtney


----------



## Judy Chute

Miriam Wade said:


> Sorry to be a late poster. Foliage is just incredible here today and it's a nice cool day to put a chicken & apple pies in the oven. Wish you lived close enough to come for dinner!
> 
> Being home is THE best medicine for Cody... ...& for you!
> 
> I hope he continues to improve & is on the road to Texas.
> 
> Take Care-
> 
> M


Careful about what you post, "M" ...Sally, Steve and a few other Forum members might be at your doorstep tonight..LOL !!

Sounds good enough to make the drive for!!  ..not to mention good company to have dinner with.. 

Judy 

PS....so, Steve.. are you and Sally booking it to VT???? ..for chicken and apple pie?? ..with "M"?


----------



## stevelow

Judy, we would love to head up to Miriam's tomorrow, to enjoy Miriam's good company and have some of that maple syrup. We had some of that wonderful stuff on our fruit at dinner tonight. Thanks, Miriam. How is Finn doing tonight?

Cody had a good day at home today, and seems to be gaining some strengths. If the improvement continues, we will head for Texas Monday. If there are any doubts, we will let the vets at Tufts have one more look at him.


----------



## Becky Mills

Glad to hear Cody's doing better. Hope y'all are Texas bound on Monday!
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Miriam Wade

Ok-all were welcome, but I just turned off the porch light! You missed roasted chicken & stuffing, mashed poateoes, acorn squash w/ butter & maple syrup & apple pie & cheddar. Plenty of leftovers though! 

Steve & Sally-I do hope you are on your way to your other "home" in TX Monday. Would do you all good. In the meantime-have a good Sunday with your boys!

Thanks for asking on Finn. He's going great guns! After having had 2 geriatric dogs for so long, I'd forgotten what advantages youth & being in great shape (I haven't had either in a while myself!  ) are. He's going to just fine. Training tomorrow in a group & I likely won't push him, but he'll be happy to get some birds.

Again-hope Cody keeps getting better. I'm thinking we now need "Team Cody" t-shirts. Whadya say RTFettes? Ha!

M


----------



## stevelow

Cody had a pretty good day at home (motor home at Sturbridge, MA) today. He is eating well, and walking a bit better every day. My only concern is that his temperature remains close to 103.

If he continues to improve we will be on our way to Texas tomorrow morning.


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed for the temp to go down and Cody to keep getting better.
Y'all have a safe trip.
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Diane Brunelle

stevelow said:


> Cody had a pretty good day at home (motor home at Sturbridge, MA) today. He is eating well, and walking a bit better every day. My only concern is that his temperature remains close to 103.
> 
> If he continues to improve we will be on our way to Texas tomorrow morning.


Have a safe trip...as I just know he will improve, being "home" with you guys.
Diane


----------



## Judy Chute

stevelow said:


> Cody had a pretty good day at home (motor home at Sturbridge, MA) today. He is eating well, and walking a bit better every day. My only concern is that his temperature remains close to 103.
> 
> If he continues to improve we will be on our way to Texas tomorrow morning.


Good Morning, Steve and Sally  .....if you have decided to leave, it is sure a beautiful time to travel. 

..or if anther visit to Tufts, I hope they can give some insight on the temp thing. Would be due to his immune system fighting off infection? ..if so, is that a good thing that it is doing that and not giving up to it? ..especially since he is eating well and movement is improving. Is there any packing of the area (cool packs) to calm it down and bring Cody relief..or is this just way beyond any of that kind of thing? 

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade

Hmmm... ...no news today. Hope this just means that Steve & Sally have pulled up stakes and are on the road to TX!!

Wishing Cody well!

M


----------



## Jim Drager

Steve and Sally,

Safe travels...hope you had a great trip to the East....come back soon and hope to see you soon.

Jim


----------



## stevelow

We are on our way to Texas; at Carlisle, PA tonight. We got a late start as we wanted to talk to Dr. Kavanagh at Tufts before leaving.

Cody's temp was 102.4 early this morning, and 102.1 tonight, the lowest it has been since he got home. Last night late it was 103.6. He is much stronger and really wants to walk.

We hope he is really on the road to recovery; time will tell. The assumption is that it was some sort of Tick Borne Disease, although the titres came back negative.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Becky Mills

GO CODY GO!!!
We're pulling for you!
Steve and Miss Sally, y'all be extra careful. You've been through so much.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## jgrammer

So glad you are on your way. I went through pretty much the same thing with my Sage when she was almost 2 and she is now 11. She is still on Clavamox...for life. In our case, it was a traveling grass awn lodged in the spine that gave rise to infection in the spine and the reports you gave were so, so similar. I so hope that the antibiotics continue to help and that you are out there running FT in the near future. Cherish each day.

Jean


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Yeah!!!! Sounds like you're on your way to recovery....thanks for the great news! I'll bet you guys will all be happy to be really home again. Have a safe trip.
Diane


----------



## Judy Chute

jgrammer said:


> So glad you are on your way. I went through pretty much the same thing with my Sage when she was almost 2 and she is now 11. She is still on Clavamox...for life. In our case, it was a traveling grass awn lodged in the spine that gave rise to infection in the spine and the reports you gave were so, so similar. I so hope that the antibiotics continue to help and that you are out there running FT in the near future. Cherish each day.
> 
> Jean


Wow...that is scary. Other posts every now and then about such things traveling..  

I am very glad your "Sage" recovered..

Judy


----------



## jgrammer

Yeah, and she went on to get a UD, MX, MXJ. Not bad for a dog that I thought would never jump again. She is a poster child for one of the classes at the WSU Vet School, the MRI and then the agility shot through the tire a few years later. Jean


----------



## stevelow

Cody is still making some progress. His temp has been at 102.0 or below all day today, indicating that the antibiotics are helping. He is moving a bit better every day, but still has a long way to go. His attitude is great, and he wants to do more than he should.

We are in Jackson, TN (about 60 miles northeast of Memphis) tonight and hope to arrive at our destination in Texas Friday.

We would like to thank all of you for your words of advice and encouragement. We will send out an update every few days.


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
Thanks so much for the update.
Glad Cody continues to improve, although I'm sure not as fast as you would like.
Y'all be safe.
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Judy Chute

Good to hear that there is more improvement  Looking forward to future updates...

Judy


----------



## jgrammer

So happy to hear Cody is continuing to improve. Here's hoping he makes a full recovery soon. Thanks for keeping us updated. Jean


----------



## Diane Brunelle

stevelow said:


> Cody is still making some progress. His temp has been at 102.0 or below all day today, indicating that the antibiotics are helping. He is moving a bit better every day, but still has a long way to go. His attitude is great, and he wants to do more than he should.
> 
> We are in Jackson, TN (about 60 miles northeast of Memphis) tonight and hope to arrive at our destination in Texas Friday.
> 
> We would like to thank all of you for your words of advice and encouragement. We will send out an update every few days.


Thank you for the updates and give the sweet boy a hug for us! Glad I could get one in on my own before you left the Specialty.
Keep us posted as you can.
Diane


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> This is Bait's table at the banquet. See, all nice and clean, but everyone was prepared. From left to right are: Steve Brunelle, Kathy Baitinger, Diane Brunelle, and of course, Bait.
> 
> Arleen


Yeah, All nice and clean for the time being. Notice there's no food there yet, just drinks. Happy hour. Once the food gets there, ya might wanna keep your arms and things away from the table top. (And, keep small children away, also.) Might get caught up in the "gobbled up" zone. And, you might wanna look behind us, and see Tom Lehr, and Megan has to be back there somewhere. (The ones who brought the bibs and the signs.) And, Arleen, you're now part of an elite group............or should I say notorious.?? Don't know if you know what you got yourself into. Most smart people try and stay clear of us. You must be a bit adventurous. It was nice to corrupt another one. Hope we get to break bread together in Oklahoma.

Hey! Has anybody seen the pics the pro photographers took at the specialty? Man, they did an awesome job of capturing the event! Those guys are good! You can view them (and buy them) by getting on the Nat'l Specialty website and navigate to the photo section. Even got a good pic of Mark Isenberg on my quad! Looks like a natural. But, no, Mark, you can't keep it. But, I'll let you ride it whenever you want. (Even when you're not running around like a nut, working the trial.)


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait,

Glad you guys made it back from your Montana trip. Yes, hope we can all get together again in Oklahoma. At least it will be closer for us to travel to. Gregg says hello and that he will definitely be there next year. 

Arleen


----------



## Howard N

Bait,

Looks like you're doing pretty well in the pic. Didn't know golden guys were two fisted drinkers.


----------



## stevelow

We arrived at Fuller's in Texas Friday, and Cody continues to improve. Being away from the hospital, and in a place where he can lay under a shade tree and wander around seems to have a very positive effect on him. His temp continues to stay around 102, and he walks a bit better every day. 

He will remain on an antibiotic regime for a few weeks, as we still suspect a TBD problem, and we hope he will continue to improve.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Steve,

It's so good to hear that Cody continues to improve daily. I can imagine that you are greatly relieved. Hope to see you, Sally, and the kids all in Oklahoma next year.

Gregg and Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom

Howard N said:


> Bait,
> 
> Looks like you're doing pretty well in the pic. Didn't know golden guys were two fisted drinkers.


Yes, he is and he handles it very well. 

Arleen


----------



## stevelow

I have not reported on Cody's condition for several days, as his day to day change is very minimal. However he is gradually improving. His temperature has been normal for about a week now, following two weeks of over 103. His appetite is great, and his attitude is as good as ever. His hind legs, which have been very weak, are gaining strength. He walks normally, but is not ready to run.

His biggest problem is keeping him quiet. He gets very disappointed when Pilot gets to go out and train, and he has to stay home. If the trend continues we will start him on some swimming in a few days.

He will continue on Baytril and Clavamox for a few weeks, as we still suspect all this was caused by a tick borne disease.

This will be my last regular report unless there is a major change. I want to thank all of you who have expressed your concern over the past month!


----------



## Becky Mills

Steve,
So glad Cody is continuing to improve, even though it is slow.
Please keep posting every week or so, though, just so we won't worry.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Judy Chute

...so good to hear an update, Steve!!  

Best...

Judy


----------

